# Inshore on FIRE right now!



## Capt. Jon P. Lemle (Jun 27, 2011)

Ready for some ridiculously HOT action on redfish and trout? Ever caught redfish two at a time or on bare jigheads? Call today and book a trip with Run N' Gun Outfitters. We specialize in adventures that leave your arms sore from fighting fish. Venice and Buras, La. are two of the best destinations for anglers wanting to fill the boats with reds and trout and we know these waters intimately. Let us show you what Plaquemines parish is famous for. Lodging, cooking and multiple boats available. $350 per man includes overnight stay and lunch on board the boat. All bait and tackle will be provided. Call Capt. Jon P. Lemle 504-329-6309 Thanks and Good Fishing!


----------

